# New Project - Steph's Storage Cabinet



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Yay! New project!

Our friend, Stephanie, teaches 6 & 7th grade History at the local junior high. She asked for a mobile storage cabinet that she can lock. She is short so she said no higher than this...and pointed to her shoulder. I said, "hold that thought" and retrieved my tape measure. :grin:

OK, 48 inches high x 36 inches wide x 20 inches deep is the ticket.

This afternoon, I started gathering materials. The sides and top will be made using the Project Panels (Lodgepole pine) from the big blue box store. The face frame and rear frame will be poplar. The shelves will be 3/4 inch birch plywood.

I was concerned about the shelves sagging if she stores her books, computer, and other stuff, so I designed the rear frame with a center stile. With it attached to a 1/4 inch birch veneer skin, I will be able to drill shelf pin holes in the center of the rear. There is no center stile in front.

I will install a lock on the right door and latches to secure the left.
A set of swivel casters should finish the project. She chose Rustoleum KONA stain for the finish. I think it will turn out nice, and should be sturdy and last her a long time.

As I go through the construction, I will take pictures (when I remember) to document the build.

The actual construction is fairly basic and can be constructed with a table saw (or circular saw and ripping/crosscut jig), a router to crosscut the dadoes for the bottom and top supports to fit into the sides. I use pocket hole construction to build the face frames. Easy to do.

The doors will be made using poplar and 1/4 inch birch veneer paneling, shaker style.

Here are a few views of my design.
More to come soon.
Mike


----------



## woodknots (Mar 7, 2012)

MT Stringer said:


> Yay! New project!
> 
> Our friend, Stephanie, teaches 6 & 7th grade History at the local junior high. She asked for a mobile storage cabinet that she can lock. She is short so she said no higher than this...and pointed to her shoulder. I said, "hold that thought" and retrieved my tape measure. :grin:
> 
> ...


Hope that's the cabinet and not Stephanie :no:

Nice start to a nice project.


----------



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

Hi, Mike.
You have become both, an expert woodworker and sketchup master.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

First, nice project that the teacher will appreciate and use for years. Nice choice of materials too. I particularly like the shelf support pins in the back center. Nice touch. Are you going to put a rabbited hardwood edging on the front of the shelves to help keep the shelf from sagging? 

Having been one of those kids who got pretty familiar with the contents of teachers desks, I suggest you add a drawer that locks so she has a small secure area that the kids can't open. She will quickly tire of locking and unlocking the cabinet all day long and will leave it unlocked after awhile. A secure interior drawer will allow her to keep valuables out of kids reach.

Now, the BIG QUESTION, how did you learn to use sketch up? Those are really nice, clear drawings. I bet it makes it easier for the client to be sure what they want. Initial it and you have a visual contract.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

DesertRatTom said:


> First, nice project that the teacher will appreciate and use for years. Nice choice of materials too. I particularly like the shelf support pins in the back center. Nice touch. Are you going to put a rabbited hardwood edging on the front of the shelves to help keep the shelf from sagging?
> 
> Having been one of those kids who got pretty familiar with the contents of teachers desks, I suggest you add a drawer that locks so she has a small secure area that the kids can't open. She will quickly tire of locking and unlocking the cabinet all day long and will leave it unlocked after awhile. A secure interior drawer will allow her to keep valuables out of kids reach.
> 
> Now, the BIG QUESTION, how did you learn to use sketch up? Those are really nice, clear drawings. I bet it makes it easier for the client to be sure what they want. Initial it and you have a visual contract.


Thanks Tom.

Every year at the beginning of school, things just come up missing. She doesn't have any way of locking her stuff up. When it comes time for the teachers to get their classrooms ready, there are those whole will pilfer through the rooms and gather up stuff for their classroom. Having this cabinet will help her a lot. Some books, are other things she uses during the year mean a lot to her so she doesn't have to replace it. Also, with it on casters, she can move it if she changes to a different classroom.

Several years ago, I built her three bookcases for the students to keep their binders in. They have held up well.

She didn't ask for a drawer.
Mike

Sketchup...

This guy was as big help.





Then I bought the Sketchup DVD download from Dave Richards and downloaded it.
http://www.tauntonstore.com/fine-wo...e-for-woodworkers-basics-download-067125.html

That really helped and I was off and running. I still have a lot to learn, but really enjoy it.


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

Excellent project with a great purpose.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

*Day 1 - Preparing the sides*

Day 1 is in the books. Well, at least a few hours any way. I took more breaks than actual working time. :grin:

The sides are made from project panels purchased at the big blue box store. The wood is Lodgepole Pine.

The first thing I did was to inspect the panels and decide which side of each panel would be on the outside. Then I clamped the two panels together and cut off the ends with a track saw.

Next, I swapped ends and cut both panels to the final length of 45 inches.

Next, I ripped a little off of one edge on both panels, then reset the saw and ripped both pieces to 18 inches wide.

I set up the exact width dado jig and cut a rabbet for the top support and a dado in the lower end for the bottom shelf to fit into.

Note: I used the 3/4 inch plywood to set the width of the dado jig. The result was a good fit.

With the dadoes complete, I set up the table saw and ripped a 3/8 x 1/4 inch recess in each side for the back to fit flush with the side.

Hopefully I will get part of the cabinet assembled tomorrow. I need to buy the wood for the face frames and door frames but we had a lot of rain today and more is forecast for tomorrow. :frown:

Here are some photos of today's work.
Mike


----------



## vindaloo (May 30, 2009)

I love watching the step-by-steps from you Mike. Makes understanding of how to do something so much easier. Thanks for taking the time. Definately appreciated.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

*Day 2 - Face Frame Preparation*

Today started off bad. I needed to go to the lumber yard, but it was storming (see radar pic below). I live about 20 miles east of Houston and the lumber yard is about where the "u" in "Houston" is on the map.

So, I started the day off by cutting the three shelves to rough size. I will cut to fit after the cabinet has been assembled.

Well, the rain moved out so off I went. I went after some poplar and had my mind made up to buy the lumber 4/4 rough and mill it myself. My game plan changed immediately when I walked into the building to check out the discount bin! :grin: Wow! The bins were full off cutoffs. Needless to say, I loaded up on poplar. :surprise: With 50% discount, I walked out with $51 dollars worth of 3/4 poplar S2S1E. Several boards were longer than 48 inches and as wide as 11 inches.

As you can see from the pics, I cut everything I needed for this project and still have a pile of extra stock. A gloomy start to the day turned out sunny and bright! :smile:

What's next?

1) Drill shelf pin holes
2) Assemble the basic cabinet parts (sides, bottom, top supports).
3) Buy a sheet of 1/4 inch birch at HD.
4) Cut the back to final size and install it.
5) Build face frames for the front and back of the cabinet and install them.
6) Build two doors (shaker style) using the table saw.
7) Stain and finish everything.
8) Install the top.
9) Install hinges and mount doors.
10) Install lock and door knobs.
11) Install casters.
12) Deliver it to Steph.

For now, that is the plan. :grin:
Mike


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

I finally got back to building the cabinet today. I sure is easy to get distracted. :frown:

I worked on the Punch List...

1) Drill shelf pin holes *Check*
2) Assemble the basic cabinet parts (sides, bottom, top supports). *Check*
3) Buy a sheet of 1/4 inch birch at HD. *Check*
4) Cut the back to final size. *Check*

Actually, I bought the 1/4 inch plywood Saturday, but cut it today. Now it is ready to stain and finish before I attach it to the cabinet.

I started the day off by drilling the shelf pin holes in each side. Then I sanded each piece so they are ready for stain.

With that done, my sweetie helped me assemble the basic cabinet. That worked out pretty good, and it is square. :grin: Always good when the glued up project is square.

Note this was my first time using the homemade assembly supports I made a few days ago. They worked great. Happy, I am. 

I took a few pics pics along the way. :grin:

Next up:

1) Build face frame for the front and install it.
2) Build face frame for the back.
3) Stain and spray clear finish on the cabinet.
4) Stain the rear frame and 1/4 inch back
5) Install the back, rear frame and drill shelf pin holes in the center of the back to match the holes on the two sides.

6) Build the two doors. That may be next week.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Wow Mike I'm certainly seeing the importance of a variety of clamps . Now I see how your home made square works . Great stuff


----------



## PhilBa (Sep 25, 2014)

Yeah, those clamping squares are on my project list. I have the same plastic ones (Rockler, I think) and while they are fine, having 2 or 4 or more would help a lot. Lots of scrap plywood in my shop. Got a big shop storage project coming up.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Didn't get much down today. Dang dentist hurt me. :frown:

1) Build face frame for the front and install it.

That was it.

After the numbness wore off, I sauntered out to the shop and started on the face frame. After taking some careful measurements, I cut the pieces to the final length.

Then it was time to set up the pocket hole drilling jig and drill some holes.

I used my newly built assembly jig to build the frame. That was easy.

With the frame assembled, I enlisted some help and we glued and nailed it to the case. You know how the guys doing the videos always say "perfect fit", well I got one also! :grin: 

Hopefully tomorrow I will get the frame assembled for the back, then we can stain all the pieces.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

MT Stringer said:


> ...I used my newly built assembly jig to build the frame. That was easy.
> 
> With the frame assembled, I enlisted some help and we glued and nailed it to the case. You know how the guys doing the videos always say "perfect fit", well I got one also! :grin:
> 
> Hopefully tomorrow I will get the frame assembled for the back, then we can stain all the pieces.


-----------------
Two things, I made a hinged set of two face frames on the back of what was a flimsy Audio Visual stand at my senior group that also surprised me by being a perfect fit. Each horizontal section is divided in half to make an horizontal 8. They are hinged in the middle and rabbited on the inside. The top has solid panels but the bottom has heavy window screen material to circulate air but still hide the bundles of wire. The botton section swings up on hinges and there are a couple of clasps that hold it closed. The guy who made the stand itself built it with MDF, so it was pretty weak. The top panel really stiffened everything up once I screwed it in place. I only had Friday afternoon access to the cart so I must have measured just right.

Second thing is that swing up extension to your assembly table. I have a 20 inch wide bench that is just too small. I'm going to make an extension like that for my table. I can make it 48x70 inches over all with the extension up. Maybe clamp a piece of wood across the back edge as a guide to align the tops, then hinge the back to the rear edge of the existing top. Maybe tuck two trapezoidal, hinged support brackets or two swing down legs (I did that with the outfeed table). I could either inset some tracks for clamps or just reinforce the edges for easy clamping. 

Thanks for the great idea. It just went to the top of my to-do list. An easy 1 day project that will make life better. And with the extension folded down, I won't be so tempted to load up that table.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Made a little more progress on the cabinet. Got it stained and sprayed with the clear finish. The back has been installed and the rear frame attached over that. That made for a nice finished look to the cabinet. The top has been cut as well as the three shelves. They have also been stained. 

The weather has turned sour the past few days so no outside spray booth action for us. And more promised for tomorrow.

Here are some pics of the shaker style doors being built. I have them ready for final assembly. The holes have been bored for the hinges and the panels cut and fitted to the rails and stiles. Fortunately, I got a good fit first time.

No dadoes. I used the single blade on the table saw. I made a test cut and it was perfect! Glory bee! :grin: I set the height at 1/2 inch and about in the middle of the board. I made one pass with each stile on end and each rail, then turned it around and made a second pass. The groove turned out just right for the plywood panel to slip in.

Then it was time to cut the tenons on each end of the rails. I had several pieces of scrap to work with, and cut each side of the tenon, then raised the blade a smidgeon and made another pass on each side until I got a good fit into the groove of the stiles. A stop block clamped to the fence insured every tenon was identical.

I have dry fitted both door assemblies and everything fits as it should. Next step is to glue the four pieces together with the panel captured in the middle. 

Hmmm...from looking at the pics, I see a few saw marks. I will sand them first thing tomorrow.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

She better give you a big hug and kiss for this one. Maybe even a burger and a cold one. Great progress pics.

I looked for the Project Panels at our Blue and Orange stores and couldn't find em. How do they relate in cost to laminating your own?

Keep it coming.

HJ


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

John, they look something like this.
Shop Stain Kiln-Dried Elliotis Pine Panel (Common: 1-In x 24-in x 48-in; Actual: x 24-in x 48-in) at Lowes.com

I haven't seem them at the big orange store.

The pkg label says Lodgepole pine. The big advantage is time saved from gluing up the panels and then having to flatten them out. I bought two 20 x 48 panels for the sides and one 24 x 48 for the top.

The sides were about $20 each and the top about $25.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Mike,

I found em under Elliotis Pine Panels. They make a 5/4 too. Also saw they have Aspen panels, but only in 1 in (3/4 actual). I'll have to check them out. Thanx.

HJ


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Well alright then. This puppy is finished. The last few days have been wet ones. Fortunately the sun broke through yesterday and we started spraying the pieces again. Today, the shelves and top were the last to get the clear finish.

I enlisted the help of my sweetie aka cabinet builder and finisher deluxe, and we got after it.

The punch list went something like this.

Finish staining the doors and apply clear finish.
Install the doors.
Install bolt latches (top and bottom) on the left door so it can be secured.
Install locking mechanism on the right door.
Attach the top.
Fabricate and install pads for the locking casters.
Install the casters w/ 1/4 x 1 inch lag bolts.
Send a note to Stephanie to arrange delivery tomorrow.

About those latches. Since the cabinet has a face frame, I had to install a block at the top of the left door for the latch to attach to. Luckily, the catch that came with it fit inside the frame and worked perfect. Not so with the bottom latch. :no:

The bottom shelf is flush with the face frame so the metal catch wouldn't work. Instead, I used a repair plate (or whatever it is called) that came with two holes drilled for screws. I drilled a hole big enough for the bolt to fit in, then bored a shallow hole in the cabinet so the latch can be locked in position. It turned out nice.

Next up was to attach the top from underneath via screws. I had pre-drilled holes in the top stretchers and used pocket screws to secure the top to the cabinet.

We laid the cabinet on it's back and proceeded to attach the pads for the casters and then the casters.

And VOILA! It is finished.

Here are a few pictures.

I will take a couple tomorrow once I get it outside.


Today was a good day, and very rewarding. It's always good to see a project completed on time.


----------



## vindaloo (May 30, 2009)

Very nice Mike (and cabinet finisher  )


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Mike,

You get these done too quick. That gives the rest of us a bad name.

Must be the finishing department pushing you. Did she have to use pre-stain on those panels?

Way to stick with it!

HJ

Has to have 2-3-4 or more things going on at the same time.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

honesttjohn said:


> Mike,
> 
> You get these done too quick. That gives the rest of us a bad name.
> 
> ...


No pre-stain. I probably should have, but didn't. This cabinet will be a fairly close match to the three bookcases I built for her several years ago using white pine.

Mike


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Well, today didn't go as I thought it would. We got a note to deliver the cabinet ASAP because it was her conference time. OK.

When I walked out to turn my truck around, I noticed dark clouds looming nearby. So we hurriedly loaded up the cabinet and took off. Fortunately, we got to the school just in time to unload and get it inside. Notice I didn't mention anything about final pics. 

As we approached her classroom, she came to meet us and said "I need you to take me home." OK. Turns out, her son is having some unexpected medical issues and and the doc at the local ER clinic suggested they go to a Houston hospital ASAP. 

We quickly maneuvered the cabinet into her room and gave her a brief overview and handed over the keys. A sub was already in the classroom and calling roll for the next class. 

We came back home and my wife is taking her home to see whats going on. Her son is about 23ish.

Bottom line - no final pics. I will get her to take one when things settle down. She loves the cabinet! And so does 5-6 other folks that saw it as we were rolling it down the hall. :grin:

Free advertising is a good thing. Right?


----------

